# Alpine IVA-W505



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I have been searching including the how-to thread pinned above....but can't seem to find a difinitive answer. 

How do you bypass the Alpine IVA-W505 so you can view video while driving? This isn't really necessary for me, but would like to be able to play music video's for passengers viewing pleasure.

Do I just ground the parking brake? Or is there more to it?

Any help is greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I just Toggled The Ground. I want to say that it was the wire that was supposed to be in line with the E-Brake.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Take a look at the radios Wiring diagram in the manual.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 6 2009, 07:44 AM~14691861
> *I just Toggled The Ground. I want to say that it was the wire that was supposed to be in line with the E-Brake.
> *


Thanks....I was doing some more research.....is it worth just buying this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-TR-7-TR7-Alpine-Vi...id=p3286.c0.m14

PAC TR-7 bypass


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 AM~14691906
> *Thanks....I was doing some more research.....is it worth just buying this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-TR-7-TR7-Alpine-Vi...id=p3286.c0.m14
> ...



If the options it has are what you want. then yes.

I never had a problem after I wired it the way I did.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 6 2009, 07:54 AM~14691936
> *If the options it has are what you want. then yes.
> 
> I never had a problem after I wired it the way I did.
> *


From what I have read it bypasses the video so it can be used all the time, and it comes from the factory set up to bypass it. Seems like it would be a valid option.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I was able to watch Video all the time ... and while driving.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 6 2009, 08:08 AM~14692027
> *I was able to watch Video all the time ... and while driving.
> *


Hmm....I think I will pick up that unit because it is only $20, and comes preprogrammed for Alpine bypass. But interesting to know. :biggrin:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 6 2009, 09:45 AM~14692758
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

what u do is ground the wire that goes 2 the hand brake, and the wire that goes 2 the foot brake u put a toggle switch but make sure u hook it up 2 the wire that has power when u step on the brake only when u realese the brake pedal it should not have power


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Aug 6 2009, 04:14 PM~14696449
> *what u do is ground the wire that goes 2 the hand brake, and the wire that goes 2 the foot brake u put a toggle switch but make sure u hook it up 2 the wire that has power when u step on the brake only when u realese the brake pedal it should not have power
> *


I picked up the bypass...easier to use because there is no toggle switch then! :biggrin:

But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i have the same bypass for the same screen. works GREAT!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 8 2009, 09:50 AM~14710925
> *i have the same bypass for the same screen. works GREAT!
> *


Excellent! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

the bypass is the way to go,you can ground it and get screen to play but you wont be able to acces the custom programming section of the head unit with out either hooking it up right or using the bypass unit..with a high end deck dont risk damage cuz some units can actually be damaged by grounding it out that way instead of using the bypass :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Go with the PT7 you won't be disappointed


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

check out this youtube video explaining how to do it with a pioneer head unit. it should work the same
youtube clip


----------

